# quantum computing has arrived!



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and it did so 30 months ago.

http://www.technologyreview.com/vie...net-operated-continuously-for-over-two-years/



> One of the dreams for security experts is the creation of a quantum internet that allows perfectly secure communication based on the powerful laws of quantum mechanics.
> 
> The basic idea here is that the act of measuring a quantum object, such as a photon, always changes it. So any attempt to eavesdrop on a quantum message cannot fail to leave telltale signs of snooping that the receiver can detect.


----------

